
You've Seen Deep Though, Now Behold Deep Quack Deepak - DonHopkins
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOa273lNdWo
======
DonHopkins
He pulls out an iPad running Digital Deepak at 3:10.

I'd love to see it face off against Seaman:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IV8hCvsXy0&t=9m20s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IV8hCvsXy0&t=9m20s)

